# ماذا احتاج اول سنة في هندسة الميكاترونكس



## shadynash (3 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم .. 

اخوآني انا حاب ادخل هذا التخصص شدني فيه اني اقدر ابدع فيه ما التزم بشي محدد 

..

الانجليزي ضعيف حقي ان شاء الله اول سنة انجليزي بسس 

..

اضافة بسالكم .. اريد المصطلحات الي احتاجها بالتخصص و كم سنة الدراسة بتكون لين اخلص


’ اتمنى من اي مهندس ميكاترونك يرسلي اميله او اي شي اتواصل معاه لو ما عنده مشكلة


----------

